# Thyme and a few others



## Tyanna (Sep 17, 2014)

Do your tortoises seem to like to eat Thyme and other herbs? Also what about spider plants? Starting an indoor garden and want to see what the tortoises seem to enjoy most!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 17, 2014)

Spider plants are edible, but my torts have never enjoyed them very much


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 17, 2014)

So I come home and notice my tortoise loved the thyme and ate it all up! I'll be adding a spider plant to his enclosure soon after it grows a little more, we will see if he eats it or leaves it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 18, 2014)

If your spider plant grows to an adult size, you'll have sooo many little baby spider plants you won't know what to do with them all, so I hopes he like it!


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine ignore Spider Plants & Hostas but both are good enclosure plants. I also put a wild grapevine in there & that gets munched on a bit.


----------



## leigti (Sep 18, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> If your spider plant grows to an adult size, you'll have sooo many little baby spider plants you won't know what to do with them all, so I hopes he like it!


I agree, I started with one plant and now it's separated into eight different pots and I could separate it more if I had more pots


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 18, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Mine ignore Spider Plants & Hostas but both are good enclosure plants. I also put a wild grapevine in there & that gets munched on a bit.



Well at least I know mine will probably keep a pretty plant without destroying it haha! I'll have to look into wild grapevine.



leigti said:


> I agree, I started with one plant and now it's separated into eight different pots and I could separate it more if I had more pots



Holy cow...that's insane!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 18, 2014)

leigti said:


> I agree, I started with one plant and now it's separated into eight different pots and I could separate it more if I had more pots


Whoa, that's a lot!  It's a wonder how well they've evolved to reproduce like that... 
I used to have a spider plant, but... I killed it. I know, it's practically on every top ten easiest houseplants to care for, but, oh well, my torts didn't like it anyway


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 18, 2014)

My torts have very individual tastes. Darwin will eat basil and thyme, but Merlin/Wally won't touch it. He loves coleus, but Darwin won't even look at it. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 19, 2014)

I love how they can be just as picky as us...sometimes.


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 19, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> My torts have very individual tastes. Darwin will eat basil and thyme, but Merlin/Wally won't touch it. He loves coleus, but Darwin won't even look at it.
> 
> 
> May
> ...



When you feed thyme, do you only give them the tiny little leaves or just everything?


----------

